# Nike Fuel band



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

Nike Fuel band

What do you all think? Waste of 150$ of what/ At first glance i didn't even know what it did other than light up until I went to the pre-order page. Seems kind of costly for some pretty lights.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

"NikeFuel" is arbitrary, calories could be way off; my only practical use of it would be a stopwatch. But $150 can't justify it. I could go $50 tops just for being pretty and it's logging feature. 

I wonder though, if the built-in accelerometers could be manipulated to register cadence instead of steps. *edit: wait wtf am I saying it'd only register cycles at best.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

pretty cool product but I think I would rather put the $150 into my bike


----------



## chrisleeon32 (Feb 4, 2012)

guess what guys, it does not work with cycling. it only registers arm movement. also it does not have a stopwatch feature...


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Last time I logged on to the website, the fuel bands were all sold out. Somebody out there thinks they're really awesome. I think if you have an iphone...everyone, and if you have a Garmin...everyone, then you will probably consider buying a fuel band. 

My cyclo computer cost less than 50 bucks and I don't own an iphone so...oh the horror. I wont buy one.


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe in another 10 years we will have something fancier, more functional, more practical, and lower cost with multiple producers.





Or the same **** from Marty McFly's adventures with Doc.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

I have one and I love it. Sure it's a gimmick, but it keeps me focused on my physical activity or lack there of, and I am certainly more aware of when I have come up short on a particular day. Anyone that is looking at this for a precise tool to measure caloric expenditure is going to be disappointed, how ever the Fuel points are a consistent measuring stick to compare against daily to get an idea of how active you are. I was aware that it does not measure activity on the bike too, however I went out the other day for a quick 45 min ride and it definitely registered the activity comparable to if I had spent 45 min on my elliptical. Not sure exactly how it tracked the activity, but I confirmed it as well in the reporting as it showed a spike in activity for the time period I was riding. I would also think that Nike could easily provide an ankle attachment for the band that could be used while cycling. I wouldn't be surprised if that came out soon.

As for the cost of the device, yes 150.00 is quite steep for what you get, I would peg this at around 75.00 at the most. Eh, but I could blow that kind of cash in one night at the bar so it didn't really bother me.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

look for a garmin forerunner 305. It'll do more than that Nike POS.


----------

